# Flasher-Dodger-Copper



## beckoning (Jun 6, 2016)

I always fish alone. Two unrelated questions:

What is the difference in *action* between a spin doctor and a flasher? Spin Doctors I know have a fish profile shape and have small fins to guide the gadget into a continuous circle. Flashers I know are paddles that are turned up on stem and stern. What action does each have? Which is less likely to tangle with other lines? Any other thoughts?
I may try using copper this year. A few questions. How deep per 10 yards? How do I avoid tangling the copper line with other lines? What are the best ways to fish copper....spoons? flasher/fly? I don't use meat or dipsys. The copper would be either my middle line straight off the stern, and I run 2 riggers, one port and one starboard.


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

1. Spin doctors spin in a circle. Flashers have a different action that go side to side. A lot of people prefer the big weenie meat rigs/flashers. Those have a different action too. I was told it was proper to test each flasher before you let the line out to make sure they have the proper action. There are videos on youtube that show you the action of everything. Spin doctors have a greater chance of tangling but shouldn't be an issue if you're just running 2 lines off your corners & 1 copper.








2. Blood run has a chart.

https://bloodruntackle.com/45lb-copper-trolling-wire-depth-chart-dive-curve

Also, we use church's tackle walleye boards for salmon fishing. You're able to run 6-8 coppers with no issues of tangling. Write your name & phone number on your boards. If you lose them. People will call you and return them.

Saying all this. You should really go fishing with someone who runs copper and see how it all works. On occasion someone asks for someone to go with them. You should do that. I learned so much starting out when I went fishing with a member on this forum.

If you're going to buy 1 copper rod. You should buy a 300 foot 45# copper. Almost everyone will agree with that statement. You can put anything on it. spoon/flasher fly/spin doctor/fly. flasher/meat rig. Even if you only get 1 copper. I would still buy a board. It keeps the line away from the boat. It will also keep any of your fish caught on your downrigger away from the copper line.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good information above. I would also recommend posting your port or where you fish out of to try and find a ride with some one who runs multiple setups at once to get the full picture. Also watch or post in the share a trip looking for riders section.


----------



## beckoning (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Has anyone used copper off Otter Boards? I use Otter Boards, not walleye boards, and unless copper doesn't attach well with rubber bands to pinch releases, I would like to also try copper off the Otter Boards instead of straight back. An Otter Board 50' off one side keeps the lure away from riggers.

How do folks rig flashers to copper? Should I attach a 20', 30# flouro leader to the copper (using a micro swivel), then attach the flasher to the 30# leader? Something tells me attaching a flasher directly to copper is not a good idea.

Unsuccessfully, I have Googled for videos of how various flashers act in the water. Any ideas where to look? I saw the spin doctor video above from danthebuilder, and I would like to see some other videos of various flashers. Also, I wish there was a site with photos of the various flashers, dodgers, attractors, spin doctors. There is a lot of attractor jargon, and it would be nice to be able to distinguish among them.


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

Baitshops sell combo's. Okuma Convector 55L with 300 copper already on it. You really should just go this route. If you want to spend more money than an okuma convector 55l, the baitshop will help you with that. I would not go any cheaper or smaller than the convector 55l though.

They sell flouro leaders at baitshops. They come in 25 yard lengths. I cut them in half. I believe most people just put the entire thing out there. I tie an albright knot to attach the leader to the copper. I also use an albright knot to attach the backing to the copper. The only hardware I use is an expensive snap swivel at the end. I use cheap snap swivels for everything but for when i'm trolling for salmon. I use dreamweaver swivels that are like $15 for 10. At the very least make sure you get a snap swivel with the wire that is bent on the end. 

You can use otter boards but people I believe have tangle issues when resetting them when they run multiple lines on a side. So almost nobody uses them. If you're only fishing 1 per side. You should be fine using your otter boards. 

When fishing copper. If you've got a 300' copper. You clip whatever lure you want to use on the snap swivel. let out the leader. let out the entire segment of copper. Then clip the board on the backing. You can't let out only half of your copper. You don't want to clip your board or release to the actual copper. You want to go all the way to the backing.




Here is a video of the flasher in action.






big weenie flasher


----------

